# First female test pilot - Hanna Reitsch



## v2 (Oct 15, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyfpjimShCc_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgm2XgYpxM4_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SIXSCJ1aB4_


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2008)

Hanna Reitsch (29 March 1912 – 24 August 1979) was a German aviatrix who was once Adolf Hitler's personal pilot, and was the only woman awarded the Iron Cross First Class and the Luftwaffe Combined Pilots-Observation Badge in Gold with Diamonds during World War II. She is perhaps best remembered for her desperate flight to reach Hitler in his bunker during the Battle of Berlin at the end of World War II. Reitsch was the first female to fly a helicopter, fly a rocket plane, fly a jet fighter and fly a glider across the Alps. She set over forty aviation altitude and endurance records during her career, both before and after WWII, and several of her international gliding records are still standing to this day.

From what I've read about her, she's the only one to test the mannned
version of the V1 bomb and live to tell about it.

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Oct 15, 2008)

Dedicated Nazi too. Hard core Regular.


----------



## trackend (Oct 16, 2008)

ccheese said:


> From what I've read about her, she's the only one to test the mannned
> version of the V1 bomb and live to tell about it.
> 
> Charles



Which was a pity as it solved the trim problems and make it a usable weapon against the allied cities.


----------

